# Haunt on Hamlin 2015



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

It has been a busy year so I wasn't able to build many new props. However, I was able to build a couple and then change up the way some of the others were presented this year. I am pretty satisfied with the outcome so far, but I still need to play with the lighting. Can't wait for Halloween night.





































The rest of the pictures and a video of the animation in the hearse can be seen in my photobucket album.
Halloween 2015 by Charles Gagliano | Photobucket

Enjoy!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, someone tell the hearse driver that he lost his coffin and the spirit inside the hearse is really annoyed about it!:jol:

Mixing up how you present things each year is a great way to keep a display familiar yet fresh.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great job. I particularly like the skeleton in the back standing above the ones in the red thing(far right of the 2nd pic and can see them better in the album). Something about his pose just makes me chuckle. The horse and carriage is pretty damn cool too.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

tjc67 said:


> Great job. I particularly like the skeleton in the back standing above the ones in the red thing(far right of the 2nd pic and can see them better in the album). Something about his pose just makes me chuckle. The horse and carriage is pretty damn cool too.


Ahh yes, he spilled his load of bones and is pretty concerned.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great set up, sure to thrill your ToTers


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Really like the lighting you have so far - helps accent the great props you have set out.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice one. My favorite part is the skeleton walking near the palm tree.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome job!!!


----------

